# Adding sound to LGB Porter locomotive



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

I have recently purchased an LGB 24771 locomotive, which comes with smoke and an MTS decoder but no sound unit. I've been looking at possibly picking up the LGB 65001 sound unit, but I do not know if that would fit. Does this unit fit inside the Porter? Or, is there a better sound option I should have a look at?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is not much room for a speaker in the LGB porter. LGB is making a digital sound porter and the cab has a small speaker mounted in the top. Sound boards are small, good speakers are big. I mounted a speaker painted black to the rear of my porter cabs. I did glue a yogurt cup over the rear of the speaker to increase the base/volume.


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok, so there's no issue with running wires from the cab to the motor? I was figuring that I'd need to mount it there.


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Also, how big is the 65001 speaker? I want to make sure I have enough room in the cab to fit it without it looking ugly.

EDIT: found out - it's 2.4 in x 2.7 in x 0.9 in.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The LGB unit is pretty large, thinking around 3" diameter.


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Treeman said:


> The LGB unit is pretty large, thinking around 3" diameter.


Yeah, from the pictures I've seen, it's a pretty hefty unit. Anyone have any photos of what it looks like installed in a Porter? I looked around and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 6500x series board is the size of the case inside. I have removed these from the case and installed in a loco. then I had to baffle the speaker to get better base sound.


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> The 6500x series board is the size of the case inside. I have removed these from the case and installed in a loco. then I had to baffle the speaker to get better base sound.


Interesting. After thinking things over and talking to the folks at Trainli, I think the best option is to just go with a new sound/dcc board from them along with a speaker that'll fit the cab better than the 6500x boards from LGB.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the MX645 is great and small. I use this in many engines and have even activated a servo to enable remote uncoupling with my DCC system. For Analog users there is only 1 input sensor so you would have to choose bell or whistle. TO control smoke one needs to use a 18 or 24 volt smoke unit as the surge current on a 5 volt unit is way to much for this decoder.

Are you Digital??


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Yes, the MX645 is great and small. I use this in many engines and have even activated a servo to enable remote uncoupling with my DCC system. For Analog users there is only 1 input sensor so you would have to choose bell or whistle. TO control smoke one needs to use a 18 or 24 volt smoke unit as the surge current on a 5 volt unit is way to much for this decoder.
> 
> Are you Digital??


No, I'm not running digital (yet). The Porter I have came with a smoke unit, though I don't know what voltage it runs at. One thing I do know is that it works really, really well - way better than I've seen with the stacks that are made for starter-set locos like the Stainz and 2015/2017 locomotives.

Is the input sensor for the MX645 track-activated (i.e., a magnet on the underside of the loco)?

I do plan on going digital later on this year, when I expand the size of my layout.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A magnet on a tie activates a reed sensor on the bottom of an engine/sound car.
Left rail is bell, right rail is whistle.
LGB engines with MTS from the factory usually have 5 volt lights and smoke.


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Got it, thanks! So, does that mean I would need to replace the smoke unit if I went with the MX645?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, here is the volt ratings of LGB smoke units by wire color:
5 volt Black/White
18 volt Brown/Yellow
24 volt White/White
All units that have a nut on the bottom are 18 volt.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the Zimo has a 5 volt supply... Dan can confirm.

Also, Dan, do you have the current ratings at voltage for the 3 versions? That's something I have not seen published.

Greg

p.s. are you checking out my MX32FU I hope?


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Yes, here is the volt ratings of LGB smoke units by wire color:
> 5 volt Black/White
> 18 volt Brown/Yellow
> 24 volt White/White
> All units that have a nut on the bottom are 18 volt.


Got it, appreciate the info!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I do not have the current ratings but I can tell you the 5 volt smoke unit will overload the MX645P22 when first turned on, so the inrush current (cold resistance is very low) must be very high.

I did check the MX32FU and was not able to break it, you may have better/(worse??) results.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan
I used a My Loco Sound in a trailing car for my LGB Porter, works Great, planning on another one


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For a small loco, you can get a Zimo sound/motor/light decoder for as little as $85 for a porter.
No remote control on DC and only one input sensor (read track magnet fora sound activation), but very realistic sound as the motor load determines sound, no chuff when slowing down, hard chuff under a load and medium chuff when coasting.


----------

